# Ricoh Sublimation printer



## Cynthia

I am finally tired enough of the problems with my Epson 4800 Hybrid that I am strongly contemplating buying the Ricoh for sublimation. After looking over some of the different styles, I am very confused. Which is considered the best one; is it merely different due to size?

Also, since I will be doing away with Chromablast, what are some suggestions for doing T-shirts? My issue with Chromablast is two-fold. One is the muted colors, which customers are not happy about, but more so is the problem with the clogged jets. I know that inkjet printers work also, but am confused on types of inks. Any information/advice, or steering me to a site for more information would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks....Cynthia


----------



## charles95405

I have been using the GX7000 with sublimation gel for about a year...and not one single clogging issue..I will not go back to Epsons...period


----------



## Cynthia

What made you pick the G7000 over the smaller one? I am with you...So fed up with the Epson. Do you also do T-shirts? If so, what printer do you use for that?
Thanks for you input


----------



## Riderz Ready

Epson gets a bad rap but understand it is not the Epsons that are the problem but the ink used in the Epsons. If I am not mistaking all sublimation printers use the same technology - piezo print heads which are Epsons technology. We run a 4800 on a limited basis and a 9800 10 hours a day and have no clogging issue. Unfortunately if you are using Artainium ink you are going to have a difficult time with clogs.


----------



## BillyV

Cynthia said:


> What made you pick the G7000 over the smaller one? I am with you...So fed up with the Epson. Do you also do T-shirts? If so, what printer do you use for that?
> Thanks for you input


Go with the GX7000, the GX5050n sucks! We have a Espon 1400 that we make positives with and a Ricoh GX7000 we use for sublimation, originally we had a GX5050n and had nothing but problems. 

Good luck!


----------



## charles95405

I picked the GX7000 for a couple reasons:
1) It will print 11x17 out of the box...can get bypass tray to do 13x19
2) It has only 4 colors which all I need for sublimation

And yes...the problems with Epsons is not the printer but the ink..if you use OEM inks in Epsons you are not likely to have issues with clogging

I have a couple printers at different locations that I use for other jobs...a Epson 1400..switched it to transparent printing, an Epson workforce30, and Epson 1280 with pigment ink for transfers nd trying out a Brother . On the laser side I have an Okidata 5800 and KM2430

EDIT... I think the Ricoh 5050 is going out of production...maybe the 3300 is the intended replacement.


----------



## mn shutterbug

The only problem I encounter with the 5050 is, if I don't use it for a few days, one of the heads clogs up. If I would just remember to do a small test print every 3 days I'd probably be OK. If I wait 5 days, I've got problems and it's always the cyan.


----------



## BillyV

My GX5050n died after only 3 days of use, Ricoh repaired it a number of times without it ever working very long before failing again. Then Ricoh decided that they had to replace it because of the required parts were on back order for atleast 3 months. Not a great experience with the GX5050n!

I have a GX7000 now and I could not be happier!


----------



## EnMartian

We generally recommend Ricoh printers precisely for the reasons listed. They seem to have less clogging problems and generally seem to be more free of trouble. We've used the GX7000 at shows and it's performed well. The GX e3300n seems promising as well.


----------



## Teeser

We haven't had any problems with our 5050. I love it. No more ink drops or mystery speckles after pressing. Our defect rate has gone down to zero. That alone has saved us so much $$ not to mention time saved on maintenance and clogged heads . The Ricoh printers will pay for themselves.


----------



## greenmachine

The 5050 has been discontinued.

greenie


----------



## jimc

How does the Ricoh compare with the Epson for quality of print with sublimation? Anyone done or seen a direct comparison printed with the same image?
Jim


----------



## dtogs

Ok, simply stated if your doing work for a client base that includes high end photography & customers looking for detailed color matching, then something like the Epson 4800 is the printer of choice. For everything else, in side-by-side tiles, it is difficult to pick out the epson vs richo. The clogging issues with the Epson are a cost consideration/ Lots of ink dollars going right into the waste tank. Having switched that printer (epson 4800) back to standard ink the overall performance has returned to expectation.


----------



## Nyvideo

I am a photographer and have the Ricoh 7000 and am very happy with the color quality. Skin tones look great and colors pop nicely. While I have not compared it with an Epson, I personally don't see a need to from the results I have been getting.

I started with the 5050 and soon realized there were many more things I wanted to press which were bigger. I then bought the 7000 and am very happy. I haven't had any problems, and no clogging issues at all.

Mike


----------



## Conde_David

This article may help. I wrote it for last
years Sublimation Almanac. It covers cost
and ink usage. Yes the 5050 has been
replaced by the 3300. Let me know what
questions you have.

[media]http://www.conde.com/wdg/Road-To-Sublimation-Success-SA-2009.pdf[/media]


----------



## mn shutterbug

Nyvideo said:


> I am a photographer and have the Ricoh 7000 and am very happy with the color quality. Skin tones look great and colors pop nicely. While I have not compared it with an Epson, I personally don't see a need to from the results I have been getting.
> 
> 
> Mike


I'm also a photographer, and couldn't agree more. If I wasn't a photographer, I wouldn't have got into this racket. I needed to be able sell my photos on a different medium besides paper.


----------



## mn shutterbug

Conde_David said:


> This article may help. I wrote it for last
> years Sublimation Almanac. It covers cost
> and ink usage. Yes the 5050 has been
> replaced by the 3300. Let me know what
> questions you have.
> 
> [media]http://www.conde.com/wdg/Road-To-Sublimation-Success-SA-2009.pdf[/media]


Evidentally, when your article is stating 44c for letter size, you can't be talking a 100% coverage.


----------



## Nyvideo

mn shutterbug said:


> I'm also a photographer, and couldn't agree more. If I wasn't a photographer, I wouldn't have got into this racket. I needed to be able sell my photos on a different medium besides paper.


My reasons exactly! I shoot youth gymnastics and sales were slowing down since people already had pictures of most of the compulsory elements. Being able to sell the same pose on a mug, or tile, or panel has helped a lot.
It takes me more time to do these orders, but I love the results and its more fun than making just a paper print.


----------



## Conde_David

That is for full coverage.


----------



## jimc

The reason I asked about the quality of the Ricoh sublimation output was that I received a printed PDF file from a printer supplier. Although it was printed on plain paper with the Ricoh carts I compared it with something similar which I printed a while ago on an old Epson printer and the Epson print looked vastly superior to that of the Ricoh.
Jim


----------



## mn shutterbug

Conde_David said:


> That is for full coverage.


No way. I just checked the counter on my Ricoh and it reads 568 color and 5 black. The majority of my prints have been 3" X 4" for coffee mugs with text. I've also done a few can coolers, coasters and key chains, plus a handful of t-shirts. If I figure 15 sq. inches per print, I have printed around 8520 sq. inches. I bought the original set of cartridges for $440, and then deduct about 26.5% for filling the lines for an end cost of $323 for the set. I have replaced 2 carts for another $220, and_ figure I have about $176 in the cartridges. _ I calculate that I have spent a total of $367 for ink to print 8520 sq. inches which figures out to about 4.3c per inch which computes to over $3.50 for an 8 X 10.

I realize that I made the mistake of turning the printer off every day which used more every time I turned it on. Also, I have problems a couple times and had to print out an additonal 15 pages to clear a nozzle. Even without those mistakes and problems, there is no way my ink usage is 10 times normal. Are you sure you don't have your decimal point in the wrong place?


----------



## Conde_David

I am not sure what is going on with your printer but
I have tested and retested and it is correct.

Contact me so I can unravel your cost.

I have also re tested from scratch for the 5050 and the
3300 (it is about .62)

Please contact me.


----------



## mn shutterbug

I do have the 5050. I didn't realize the larger printer would be more cost efficient. Why would that be?

I talked to an acquaintance that also has the 5050 and he went thru a set of cartridges, except for just a tad bit of black left, for 100 sheets of 8 1/2 X 11 paper. Once again, if you figure about 26 1/2% in the lines, his cost was about $323 for 100 sheets, which is about 4c per sq. inch if printing 8 X 10.


----------



## Conde_David

Here is my suggestion for determining cost.

Put the printer in service mode and record the exact ink
levels.

Then, print and keep up with square inches.

Do not turn printer off.

Then after a time re check ink levels 

Do the math.
I think the instructions for checking levels
are on our web site in support.


----------



## Cynthia

Hello all and thanks for the great advice. I think I will be choosing the Ricoh; will think between the G7000 and the 3300 and see differences. Now I need a printer to do the T-shirts. I have been using Chromablast (which I think is the reason the ink clogs???). It works ok on white shirts, but unless I trim very closely (which is not always feasible) there is a shadow of transfer. The salesman says it washes out, but it does not. So...I want another inkjet printer for T-shirts. I would like suggestions. Because I have just purchased a laser engraver, DTG is out of the question due to costs. And...with the inkjet printers which is the best transfer to use that won't give a shadow of the transfer? I understand the difference between opaque and light-colored shirt transfers. And, by the way, know anyplace I can sell the Epson 4800? The only thing wrong with it is a clogged blue jet, but I am tired of hauling it over 60 miles one way to get it cleaned. 

As always, thanks for the great advice!!!
Cynthia


----------



## Conde_David

My suggestion is the Okidata C8600 color laser printer (it really is LED). It will handle the best and newest papers. Fast, low cost. We also have developed custom media types that are installed in the printer through a download. The C8600 is now being sold at fire sales prices. I think Oki must have been overstocked. It is the best transfer printer on the market.


----------



## Cynthia

Thanks David; I will check out your website closer this time. I have heard that certain things can't be done with a laser because of the heat (or lack of it, cannot remember). A lot of this was discussed at the ISS Show in ATL, but was still learning about the printers and transfers etc. How is it for clogging issues?? I don't use it a lot, but when I need it, I want it to work with great colors! (Not muted like the Chromablast)


----------



## Conde_David

No clogging like an inkjet. Sometimes streaking but not often. I consider Chromablast to be very bright colors. Laser is good but not as bright as Chromablast but you get to use many different papers.

Chromablast on a white shirt is hard to beat.

Laser is the way to go for flexibility and cost.


----------



## Cynthia

David in looking at your website this is the product number I found for the Okidata. Is this correct? "43226004" If not, could you send me the link to that printer? You also mentioned different papers. I am really interested in a paper that will not show the "shade box" around the print as it does with Chromablast papers. Do you have any favorites that will accomplish this? Also, as long as I am asking, which papers do you like for darks. I hate that feel of the paper, but sometimes people just want dark shirts. THANKS!!!!


----------



## Cynthia

David when I look at the Conde website I see the C8600N is almost 2400 and the C8600 duplex is a little over 200. I am not sure which one you were suggesting for doing T-shirts. I think I will just call the office next week after I return from out of town. Is there someone in particular I should ask for? I also have questions about the Ricoh printer for sublimation. Thanks!!


----------



## Conde_David

Sorry for the delay.
Just ask for Derick.
Thanks.


----------



## Cynthia

David, I spoke to Derick, who was very nice and helpful! Claudia is my rep, so I am waiting for her to return to the office. Unfortunately there is no Oki C8600N to be found! Any other suggestions for T-shirts, which is not an inkjet that needs a lot of maintenance? Also, I believe it was you (maybe not?) that said the Ricohs have been successful with Chromablast ink; is that a possibility. I will be purchasing the Richo 3300n (I think that is the right number) from Conde for sublimation. Any suggestions/advice would be appreciated!


----------



## jimc

Previously I posted that I had compared a print done with the Ricoh that had been printed on plain paper using the normal Ricoh carts with print using an Epson with the ordinary ink also on plain paper. I found that the Epson was far better.
However, I have had some sample prints from a supplier printed with the Sublijet carts. I transfered these onto 3 different finishes of aluminium and the results were amazing.
As I asked in an earlier thread about a direct comparison betwwen the Epson and the Ricoh sublimation qualty I asked the supplier to send the test file that they used to print their samples with on a CD. 
I was then able to print the same samples using my Epson and transfered to another 3 sheets of aluminium.
Now I had the direct comparison that I wanted and have to say the Ricoh is the clear winner.

Jim


----------



## Cynthia

Jim, that is reassuring to know about sublimation with the Richo; that is the one I am going to go with. However, for T-shirts I had heard that Chromablast can be used successfully with the Ricoh, as well, and wanted to hear others opinions on that. Anyone out there???


----------



## freebird1963

Conde has it on the GX-7000

Sublimatable Products, Production Systems, Sublimation Inks, Heat Press Machines - Order Online! - DyeTrans.com


Mark


----------



## Cynthia

That is where I am ordering it from. Will probably be getting the 3000 (or whatever that model is). I am still needing info on whether to do Chromablast in the Ricoh or getting an Oki laser if they can be found soon.


----------



## charles95405

if you are going to use the ricoh for other than OEM ink...do not load the OEM carts as you will waste ink of the new carts in flushing out the OEM ink...ie..do not use ricoh for chromablast and then switch to sublimation ink and then back to chromablast..etc//

Chromablast ink is about as expensive as sublimation ink but the chromablast paper is about 4-5 times the cost per sheet of sublimation paper.


----------



## Cynthia

Hello Charles: Thanks for the advice, but I understand about not using different inks in the same printer. I am buying two separate printers. I have an Epson 4800 that I am glad to be doing away with (it has sublimation on one side and Chromablast on the other). I have heard great things about the Ricoh.


----------



## toocon49

Hi Cynthia,
Why can you use the Ricoh for sublimation on t-shirt? and how do you like your new ricoh 3300?
You cannot get chromablast for the ricoh 3300 they onlr have 60ml cartrige and the 3300 is a 28ml cartrige


----------



## Cynthia

Hi Mike. I haven't printed anything with the Ricoh yet, just got it all set up. I could use that for Tshirts, but with sublimation you can only use on polyester material. They say you can use on poly-blend, but I don't think it looks very good. I ordered an Epson Workforce 1100, which on this forum raves about. Back to business soon!


----------



## charles95405

Mike I believe that there is chomablast carts now for the Ricoh e3300. I don't know if Conde has it but here is a link to enmart that does have it Ricoh GX e3300N Printer -- Enmart Online Store The printer is $229 and four carts of *chromablast* is $208. Each cart is $52


----------



## Conde_David

Yes, we are good to go on chromablast and e3300n


----------



## charles95405

David...Good to know that you do have the e3300 with chromablast BUT you should put a bug in Conde's webmaster's ear...nothing on the site yet...But I will now refer to both enmart and conde..

Thanks for the update


----------



## Cynthia

I have a question about the quality of print for the Ricoh 3300n: I was trying to print a customer's logo from their file, which I had previously used with the Epson 4800 Hybrid. The purple turned out beautiful, but on the Ricoh it was bluish-purple, not vibrant. I had great help with Andy, the tech guy from Conde; he helped me download the power driver from Sawgrass. It is brighter than with the original driver, but still not vibrant. I cannot change the file itself. Since it worked fine with the other printer, what can I do to make it the right color? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Conde_David

Were you using any of the special power driver features with your 4800 like saturation?

Use the saturation/vivid feature in the power driver.

Let me know.
Also give me a call.


----------



## jimc

I've been reading about reports regarding the ink levels with the Ricoh, apparently it does constant automatic head cleanings which is literally drinking up the ink. Anyone else experienced this?
Jim


----------



## Conde_David

All three of the printers seem to be a little different. 

I have watched the ink levels and listened for noises from all the printers. 

I do hear a noise from the e3300 several times a day but no ink level issues. Other printers seem to do a cleaning cycle if they are not often used.

I put up a video on youtube to check levels:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSMHoMXXy6Y[/media]

I recommend that everyone record the ink levels and page count everytime they replace a cart.

I also recommend opening an empty cart to make sure the bag is flat. Unlike epson printers, the Ricoh printers should empty the bag.

Please keep me informed.


----------



## charles95405

David...I have been and still am a supporter of the Ricoh system (GX7000). I did open an 'empty' cart and found there was some ink still in the bag. Conde tech support told me it was normal to have ink still in the bag as the carts are 'overfilled' to insure flow. Correct or not? Is there anyway to recover/use that ink?


----------



## Conde_David

We have learned a lot over the last 18 months about the Ricoh printers.
It should continue to try to pull ink out of the bag until a vacuum sensor is activated indicating
the bag is empty.

For epson printers, the bag should always have ink in them after the printer indicates it is empty.
The ricoh printers should flatten the bag.

Let me know.


----------



## TS1

Conde_David said:


> This article may help. I wrote it for last
> years Sublimation Almanac. It covers cost
> and ink usage. Yes the 5050 has been
> replaced by the 3300. Let me know what
> questions you have.
> 
> [media]http://www.conde.com/wdg/Road-To-Sublimation-Success-SA-2009.pdf[/media]


 
I don't know if this message will get through this way but I want to give special thanks to David who called me after hours on a Friday night to help resolve my new printer Ricoh gx e3300n set-up. He took the time and explained everything to me step by step. You can be sure if I need any help in the future I will contact David.


----------



## Cynthia

OK..more issues with the Ricoh! Because of the poor coloration with the driver from Conde, I was told to download the one from Sawgrass. Well, the only change is that it is much lighter in color. Working with Sawgrass thru Email and have done EVERYTHING they told me, as well as use Pro cleaner and re-download drivers. It not only messed up the parameters on my computer, but it has absolutely not changed a thing in coloration. Any suggestions or advice?? I thought I was frustrated with the Epson 4800, this is now my frustation. If I can't get this corrected, I will definitely lose the customer. Matching logo colors is imperative. Currently waiting (again) for an email from Sawgrass. I must also say that when the logo is printed on the Epson Workforce 1100 and HP 2175 it looks perfect.


----------



## Conde_David

Please give me a call, I will get to the bottom
of the issue. Sorry for the problem.


----------



## Cynthia

Thanks David, I will certainly try to get in touch with you tomorrow. Conde has been very helpful with my newfound purchases and problems. Andy Taylor has been especially patient. Thanks for your offer of help!


----------



## Cynthia

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU DAVID AT CONDE!!! I purchased a Ricoh GXe3300n printer and had problems with it from the beginning. Sawgrass dropped the ball in their helping rectify the situation, but the tech team at Conde, specifically David Grosse, fixed the issue. It took him most of the day and a lot of patience, but he made me a happy customer. If you are thinking of purchasing anything from Conde, equipment and/or supplies, this is the company to deal with. Their customer satisfaction cannot be beat!


----------



## mbarton557

I have delt with Conde since 1998. The Tech support is wonderful their and several times David has called me after hours to rectify a problem. I started with an Epson 3000. Now I have the Ricoh 7000. I love it and the colors are vibrant and I still have the original carts since November. I bought an extra set and they just sit on the shelf waiting. I leave mine on all the time as reccommended. Conde is GREAT! Thanks David and your staff


----------



## tdeals

Cynthia said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU DAVID AT CONDE!!! I purchased a Ricoh GXe3300n printer and had problems with it from the beginning. Sawgrass dropped the ball in their helping rectify the situation, but the tech team at Conde, specifically David Grosse, fixed the issue. It took him most of the day and a lot of patience, but he made me a happy customer. If you are thinking of purchasing anything from Conde, equipment and/or supplies, this is the company to deal with. Their customer satisfaction cannot be beat!


I was reading this thread and glad to hear it was fixed!

Of course, inquiring minds want to know - _how_ was your coloration issue fixed by Conde? What caused colors to look perfect with the other printers and not the Ricoh initially?


----------



## Conde_David

I just started from the beginning.
Printer settings, ICC profile, Corel settings.


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

Hi, may I ask what type of ink that comes with the original GX7000? Is it sublimation ink? Or should it be replaced with a sublimation ink? How is the cartridge? Thanks.


----------



## Conde_David

It us normal ink.
I recommend that it not be installed.
If it is, we can help you get it out.

By the way, I just did a video on how
to reset the waste ink tank for the gx7000
and 5050. It will posted around next Friday.


----------



## freebird1963

When I bought my GX-7000 from Conde the original inks (pigment inks) were not in it. Only sublimation inks were in the box. They must remove the original inks.

Mark


----------



## Conde_David

Yes Mark that is true. And we also remove
the CD because it is always outdated and we
use our automated installer for the driver,
profile and settings.

And if you ever want the Ricoh brand inks,
say you are retiring the printer for sublimation, I
am happy to send them to you.
to send them to you.


----------



## tdeals

Conde_David said:


> I just started from the beginning.
> Printer settings, ICC profile, Corel settings.


Thanks David for sharing! I'm considering the use of dye sub so I'm reading as much great info here as I can find.


----------



## Xpert Apparel UK

I've had the Ricoh e3300 just over a month now, cannot fault it, not one blockage, paper jam etc. Just did a check on the ink useage for a 144 mug job, the coverage on the mug was about 80%, and the ink cost 11p per mug, based on the cartridge cost of £40 per cartridge (UK prices).
I can't compare it to any other machine, as you could never tell how much the old Epson used.
We have left it turned on 24/7 and the ink level has not gone down when not used for a few days.
Always check the level using the Conde method, as the sight bars are not at all accurate, mine are just above empty, but all have between 30 and 60% left in them.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Thanks for all the great info from everyone on this topic. I am headed up to the ISS Atlanta show in Sept and planning on purchasing a Sub Printer. It looks like after reading this post the Ricoh GX7000 is the way to go. I am brand new to the Sub side of the business as have just done Heat Press Vinyl, Rhinestones, and Versacamm products. For what we do with Schools and sports leagues I think the Sublimation would be huge. 
Questions:
I was told about a Gel ink that does not clog at all? What is that? 
Does the GX7000 come with these inks if I want it to? 
What other type of start-up supplies will I need that I don't have already? Have a heat press and teflon sheets for the rhinestones and vinyl press already. 
What type of price should I be paying for this GX7000 printer? With the Sub Inks?
Would I get a better deal at the ISS Atlanta show on a floor model or show special? 
I see Conde will not be at the show? Are they the only good company to purchase these? 
I am flying to the show so I will have to ship the printer either way. So am I really going to save that much?
With the Gel Ink I choose the Ricoh will do all Sub products correct? Mugs, Shirts, key Chains, Koozies, Water bottles, sandals, trophies, etc…?
I see people are using a conv oven to make some things and it takes 15 min per. Not what I would like to do for each mug, water bottle. Will a mug press work for all size mugs and water bottles or only one size mug, water bottle? 
Is there a mug press that is much better than one or the other?
I know there is a press out there that has attachments for mugs, hats, etc.. How are those? 

Sorry for all the questions. Just want to make a good choice on a quality printer and customer support.
Thanks for all the great help!!!
Matt


----------



## Conde_David

I have not had good luck with the all in one presses.
Great concept.

Sorry we will not be at ISS Atlanta.

Let me know how I can help.


----------



## freebird1963

Matt
With a mug press you can only do one mug at a time and normally 4-6 minutes for each.
With a convection oven and depending on its size you can do 4-8 mugs at a time. So even tho its 15 minutes you are outputting more than a press. 
Tho you will need enough mug wraps for each one you do.

I got my GX-7000 from conde. If you order it as a dye sub printer it will come with the dye sub inks.
It is a big printer too. Need space for it.
I got the by pass try and have had issues with it not grabbing paper or grabbing too much and breaking my printer. So far thats been my only real issue. They also make another paper holder so you could actually have 3 different size papers in each tray, letter in one, 11x17 in another and 13x19 in the by pass. 
expect to pay about 1k or more for it with dye sub inks. Johnsons , Conde and Coastal Business carry them. All have good reps. Coastal is a perferred vendor and offers a discount to forum members. Conde did have a special were you got some substrates when you orderd but not sure if thats still a go. Have to ask them.

Clogging refers mostly back to epsons. Tho my sons HP clogged up awhile back. The ink dries in the heads and no ink will come out. You will find many posts about the headaches of that problem. That is why many are moving over to the Ricohs. I have had mine for a year and do not print much with it. And in Florida were its hot n humid and haven't had any issues like that. 

The dye inks will do any substrate made for dye subbing HOWEVER not all papers are meant for all substrates. Some papers are meant for hard goods, while others are for fabric and some are for either. You have to check with the vendor. Conde has what each paper they sell is good for. Also like heat transfer papers some companies sell the same paper under different names.

You can get polyester fabric from JoAnns or whatever fabric store they have around you to practice on cheaper than ruining expensive shirts.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## mn shutterbug

When I first started with shirts, I went to the local thrift store and found a couple polyester shirts for a couple bucks. 

Also, to help avoid a printer from grabbing more than 1 sheet at a time, it helps to fan the paper first and get air in between the sheets. A lot of the time, it's the static electricity that causes the problems.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome! Thanks for all of the help everyone!!


----------



## vadan

Slightly off topic. We've had our 7000 few months now. Not really used it that much I'd say 15 times. How do you check ink usage per print and why is it recommended to keep on? Is it cause ink is wasted everytime you switch on?


----------



## Conde_David

Here is my video on how to check ink levels:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSMHoMXXy6Y&sns=em[/media]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSMHoMXXy6Y&sns=em

Every time you turn the printer on,
you run the ink pump and use ink.

I recommend turning the printer off only
when you will not use the printer for say
two weeks.


----------



## vgary

I traded in my 3rd Epson 1280 (print head problems, clogging, etc) for the Ricoh GX7000 last year and I will never look back. Not one clogging problem and I leave it for days before using it. The inks last and last. No mess from bulk ink systems. I love it for all my sublimation. It makes doing sublimation fun again.

Oh, yeah, I got the GX7000 with bypass tray so I can use the 13"x19" sublimation paper as I like to do big designs or gang a bunch up on one page.


----------



## freebird1963

is there a way to get how many pages have been printed also ?


----------



## Conde_David

Push menu, enter, enter for print count.


----------



## delaney

Hi everyone, 

I'm veronique from france, i bought the new ricoh e330N and it's a really great machine, but now i've got a problem with my mugs !

for exemple : when i press the black "Dharma logo" on my mug, it's not black but pale red ! And for a normal photo, it's pale !

i use the ricoh ICC profile, i have try to use different print properties, but it's still pale.

i press : at 200 ° C and 190 seconds.
where is the mistake ??

PLEASE HELP ME !!
Delaney


----------



## rburden

Wow. Thanks to all of you guys and your quality information. It helps eliviate the learning curve and nervousness of starting a small business which is what I am in the beginning stages of doing. I've done a lot of research on t-shirts and dye sub printing, printers, transfers etcetera and you guys provide the best information I can find.

(I guess thats what you can expect from experienced users giving info vs. sellers)

Anyway, is Vapor Apparel something to look into for dye sub on t-shirts? I was thinking of doing what another member said and just grabbing some polyester shirts from the thrift store here in town. But are they worth the cost because they seem like they would be expensive.

Also, I plan on buying the Ricoh GX7000 from conde. I've heard a lot about it and this thread sealed the deal. Is there anything special I need to do with the printer after I buy it? Besides getting the dye sub inks. I've heard of getting external ink cartriges or something like that.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Ryan


----------



## mn shutterbug

You should be able to find a couple poly shirts at a thrift store pretty cheap. I think I paid $2 a piece for the once I got. 

Veronique, make sure you use fairly heavy pressure on the mugs. The instructions generally say medium to heavy, but I'd go on the heavier side. Also, the lower the quality of mug, the more pressure it will require due to it not being perfectly round.


----------



## delaney

hi, 

in fact my reseller found the solution.
my printer was sold with "chromablast" cartridges. And these cartridges are made espacially for t shirt (fabrics), not mugs.

i have to buy teh "sublijet" cartridges for the mugs (230 euros more !!!)

i will received the cartidges today, i think it will be ok now !


----------



## Conde_David

To help with your color, please email me your driver
settings. What application do you print from?


----------



## delaney

when i print there is some lines, on the paper. 
the quality is not really good.
so, now i print with paper photo and priority quality and now it's perfect, but i'm not sure it's really economic at all !!


----------



## Conde_David

That is why we use the proper driver settings.
Maybe go watch our setup videos at YouTube - condesystems's Channel


----------



## edward1210

Conde_David said:


> No clogging like an inkjet. Sometimes streaking but not often. I consider Chromablast to be very bright colors. Laser is good but not as bright as Chromablast but you get to use many different papers.
> 
> Chromablast on a white shirt is hard to beat.
> 
> Laser is the way to go for flexibility and cost.


David, but the best printer is not the * Ricoh Sublimation printer?

*


----------



## Conde_David

The Ricoh's are the best printers for sublimation.


----------



## edward1210

Conde_David said:


> Yes Mark that is true. And we also remove
> the CD because it is always outdated and we
> use our automated installer for the driver,
> profile and settings.
> 
> And if you ever want the Ricoh brand inks,
> say you are retiring the printer for sublimation, I
> am happy to send them to you.
> to send them to you.


David I want to print on 100% cotton using my epson 1400(using the ink that came with the epson)
What paper can I use?

Thank you


----------



## Conde_David

I like the jetpro ss paper.


----------



## edward1210

Conde_David said:


> I like the jetpro ss paper.


can i get them from conde


----------



## Conde_David

Yes, happy to help.
800.826.6332


----------



## freebird1963

look at double green too. I used both and like the double green from alpha maybe slightly better.
Who really makes it tho no clue and might be around under other names.

Mark


----------



## Namastay1

What dye sub paper is recommended for use in the Ricoh 7000?


----------



## Conde_David

I use texprint R for soft substrates and glass. For
Hard substrates, I use our Dyetrans SPP.


----------



## edward1210

Conde_David said:


> I like the jetpro ss paper.


 David for how long do I press this paper using 100%cotton? and what temp?


----------



## Conde_David

Here is the link for our instructions for
the jet pro ss paper (normal ink):

[media]http://www.dyetrans.com/transfer_paper/Neenah_JetPro_SS_Inst.pdf[/media]


----------



## edward1210

Conde_David said:


> Here is the link for our instructions for
> the jet pro ss paper (normal ink):
> 
> [media]http://www.dyetrans.com/transfer_paper/Neenah_JetPro_SS_Inst.pdf[/media]


 Thank you David, David I will be using an epson 1400 with his regular ink, you know the ink the came with the printer, I just want to make sure before I buy the paper.

Thank you


----------



## royster13

Boy this thread is messed up.....How did questions about heat transfers get in a thread about Ricoh Sublimation printer?....


----------



## edward1210

royster13 said:


> Boy this thread is messed up.....How did questions about heat transfers get in a thread about Ricoh Sublimation printer?....


 Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freebird1963

The instructions that come with it will tell you
350-375 at 25-30 seconds.


----------



## Double Tees

Love my Ricoh, zero problems out of it.


----------



## madco

Just made a purchase of 3300 with Sublijet Inks from Conde. 
What I have to figure out is this issue: I have some bulk sublimation Inks (several Litres per color) and I found company on Ebay that is selling some Re-fillable cartridges that allegedly works with 3050 / 5050 and 7000 Ricoh - using subli inks. 
I know that Ricoh printers using Gel high viscosity inks but still...would this be possible at all...anyone ...?


----------



## jiarby

Can't be any worse for your printer than Sawgrass ink has turned out to be!! LOL!


----------



## Conde_David

Epson type ink works poorly in the gel printers.
Also they would need to provide a icc profile
for the ink for your printer.


----------



## sapience

I am having major problems with my Ricoh GX e3300n. I've installed the new drivers, firmware, etc. Now if I print with just the gel printer option, the images are placed correctly when printing, but the colors are all off. If I use the Power Driving for printing, the colors are good, but it doesn't print the images properly and ends up cutting part of it off. It off centers the images  I've spent the entire weekend trying to fix this problem, have wasted A LOT of ink and paper, and I can't seem to find a fix for this. I spoke to Conde on Thursday, and they helped a lot but the when I called I was only having a problem with black specs printing on the pages which turned out to be that the heads needed to be cleaned. They told me about the new drivers, firmware, etc....and now I have a cxompletely and worse set of headaches. I called Coastal late on Friday, and the person who supposedly knows the most about the Ricoh printers wasn't in the office. The guy that helped me basically had me spend 1+ hours doing EXACTLY what I had already done. It was the end of the work day for them, and I am stuck until Monday.

I was soooo happy with this printer which is only 3 weeks old, and now I am sick to my stomach over all the problems. I am having problems with my customers because they are calling me and saying the colors aren't right. I can't even print a page without everything getting cut off...which ends up being wasted. I use Photoshop, and when using my other printer AND the regular Gel for printing this doesn't happen. Colors are off with the Gel....colors are only okay with the Power Driver, but it re-positions my images and prints off set. I've tried looking at page registration, page feed, etc....but the instructions are totally useless....

PLEASE!!!! Does ANYONE know how to fix this...

BTW....I have re-installed the drivers, firmware, etc. several times now...so PLEASE don't tell me to do what I have already done ad nauseum....

Thanks in advance to the helpful wizard who has a solution and shares it with me...


----------



## Conde_David

Call me this afternoon. I will get to the bottom.
251.639.4202


----------



## sapience

what time? I'm EST...thanks David


----------



## Stitch-Up

I'm having major problems with my Ricoh GX7000 - switch it on, the LED blinks for half a second and thats it - NOTHING 

Any ideas?

John


----------



## Conde_David

Call me around 2:30pm eastern time.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Conde_David said:


> Call me around 2:30pm eastern time.


Hello David, thanks for the reply. I didn't buy my printer from Conde as I'm in the UK so I don't expect your time.

I have no idea what 2:30pm Eastern is 

If you have time and wish to PM me, great.

Did we meet at FESPA in Munich last year?

John


----------



## LaserHead

7:30 pm, your time.


----------



## freebird1963

What colors are off ? All or certain ones ? My reds pressed orange till someone told me to try 170,0,0 and now print a great red.

Are you using RGB or CMYK to design and print with ? Or some other color pallet ?

Did you print and press a swatch of colors to same material to verify colors from screen to monitor. Remember whats on the screen doesn't mean it will print that color.

How big is the design and what size paper and orientation are you printing with ? I had this happen and it was related to the paper size and wrong orientation chosen.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## sapience

freebird1963 said:


> What colors are off ? All or certain ones ? My reds pressed orange till someone told me to try 170,0,0 and now print a great red.
> 
> Are you using RGB or CMYK to design and print with ? Or some other color pallet ?
> 
> Did you print and press a swatch of colors to same material to verify colors from screen to monitor. Remember whats on the screen doesn't mean it will print that color.
> 
> How big is the design and what size paper and orientation are you printing with ? I had this happen and it was related to the paper size and wrong orientation chosen.
> 
> Good Luck
> Mark


 printing with RGB...my orientation selection is correct, and works fine with all other printers except when using the power driver printer settings. I expect that colors are off with the gel printer because that is not set up for sublijet ink...but ricoh OEM...

Only when using the power driver does it reposition my images resulting in it being chopped off


----------



## Stitch-Up

LaserHead said:


> 7:30 pm, your time.


Thanks for the info.

It seems these printers suffer some sort of catastrophic failure for no apparent reason. So catastrophic it takes out the printhead & the main board!!! What component breaks? Has it been identified or is it just an easy explanation to inform us that our Ricoh printer costing £600 in the UK, is now little more than trash?

So what actually occurs that causes the catastrophe? I wasn't even using my printer. It had been left switched on and at some point quietly expired  and would not switch on again.

Perhaps the use of sublimation inks is the problem? When the printer is left on it routinely carries out head cleans ( or so I've been told). Does the ink clog and the effort of doing a head clean then results in damage?

I've read many posts & messages from people suffering the same fate - wholly unsatisfactory.


----------



## mrsark87

I have a Ricoh 3300 that has sub inks. I've just started trying to use it. I'm using dye sub paper and trying to print a photo to put on mouse pads. The print on the paper looks muted and not clear at all. What I'm looking for is bright sharp clear print. Getting the opposite. Please help with settings or advice. j


----------



## freebird1963

It will look muted on the paper. Once printed to the substrate thats when the POP comes out.


----------



## mrsark87

OK, I'll try that. thanks so much.


----------



## freebird1963

NP. When I did my first ones I was po'ed cuz I thought i had misprinted like 20 sheets. Pressed and BAM.
Good Luck


----------



## Conde_David

He may be printing on the wrong side of
the paper. It should be sharp.
Print on bright white.


----------



## Stitch-Up

mrsark87 said:


> looks muted and not clear at all. What I'm looking for is bright sharp clear print. j


As stated, it will look rather weird as the colours will be 'off' however, it should appear sharp.

How did you get on? What printer driver are you using?


----------



## mrsark87

Well, the program may be the problem. I was actually printing out of winsign. I'll try it out of publisher. What would you suggest. I also have corel. I was also using a photo that imported into winsign as a huge picture and had to reduce it down a bunch. could this have cause a problem? Thanks so much for all the expertise. j


----------



## mrsark87

Printed out of publisher this time. It looks nice and clear, colors still a bit muted, but know, now to expect this. Will let you know how it prints on my mousepad.


----------



## Conde_David

I like photoshop and Corel.
See all my tips at condesystems's Channel - YouTube

When reducing, uncheck resample.

Do you have photoshop?


----------



## mrsark87

yes, I do have photoshop. I also printed my mousepad and it looks pretty good. The colors aren't brilliant, but I think the texture and fabric on a mousepad might not allow the same brilliance you would see on something smoother and shinier like a mug.


----------



## mrsark87

Another concern. I have only printed about 8 pages on this printer. 2 of my inks are over half gone. Is this normal?


----------



## Stitch-Up

mrsark87 said:


> Another concern. I have only printed about 8 pages on this printer. 2 of my inks are over half gone. Is this normal?


I've not followed all the posts in this thread.

If these are your first set of inks in the Ricoh, quite a lot of ink is used to fill the system, also, the printer carries out auto head cleans and this consumes ink too.

John


----------



## mrsark87

yes, it is my first set on the printer. They are so expensive, I certainly don't want them to run out quickly. Thanks for the info, helps so much to have people to ask.


----------



## heavens gates

GX7700 anyone?


----------



## Conde_David

Yes, for the 3300, you use about half the
cart to charge the printer the first time.

See my video for checking exact ink levels:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSMHoMXXy6Y&sns=em[/media]


----------



## cutter II

David that may work on a 3300 but not on the gx7000. I am on my third and hopefully last printer due to the power issues. They were all just alike when it came to checking ink levels in service mode. "Aways" when the ink levels drop to 24%, the next image you print will get you a change cart message and it stops printing untill you change it. most carts seem to be empty with very few exceptions. I have one now that has maybe 10-15% left in it (could have been over full, I don't know) but thats fairly rare. On a positive note as long as this one hangs in there I really like the printer and the service that I have gotten from Conde. Thanks


----------



## Conde_David

Please keep me informed.
Do your carts have good dates?


----------



## cutter II

Yes but we cant blame dates on everything? every cart that I have used up has done this. I emptied a couple each in the first two printers and I have 5 empty carts now and "all", not just 1 or 2 but all of them showed 24% just before I had to change them. No big deal I guess I have just come to expect it. But folks don't need to believe it can be trusted. Because if the last 24% last as long as the first 24% they are going to think they have lots of ink left. And out of hundreds or maybe thousands of printer sold to DS with there is no way that I got only 3 that reads this way.


----------



## Conde_David

It sounds like something going on with the
printer. The chip gives us the prevents but
when the vacuum sensor in the printer says
the bags is empty, the percent goes to zero
and kills the chip.

Are the bags empty?

How many waste tanks have you bern through?


----------



## cutter II

I have only had one or two carts that had enough ink in it to feel it if you shook the cart. One had a good bit and I sent it to SG. I still have one with some in it but i checked some of the others and they seemed bone dry. I have two more that I am going to have to change shortly, one is showing 30% and the other is 34%. But I am sure they will jump from 24 to 0% like the others.


----------



## cutter II

How do you know when the tank needs changing?


----------



## Conde_David

The printer will tell you when it is time to change
the tank.

Are getting lots of prints from the carts?

I would upgrade the printers firmware.

Sounds like the chip is out of sync with
actual ink usage.

Do the firmware upgrade and let's see.


----------



## cutter II

The firmware has been updated a couple of time, once after talking with a tech on the phone about this same issue and it did not change anything. I am not going worry about it.


----------



## Big Al

I would worry because it will soon breakdown and be scrap, these machines have a major issue and will die when out of warranty, be warned.


----------



## cutter II

After going through to of them I bought the ext. warranty. The one I have now seems to be doing ok. Fingers are crossed!!!!!


----------



## Big Al

And when it breaks down they will all try to pass the buck, tell me the same old story. I have had this since I first started in the game in the early 90's from one manufacturer, software or ink and media supplier all passing the buck, I knew I should have stayed as a surveyor! I guess the worse as I was stupid enough to buy a SignArt Nautilus for £10k that was a pile of poo, that time I did get mad and was prepared to take the supplier to court but they backed down and took the pile of crap back. Then of course brfore that was the Roland thing before the PC 60 but at least to Rolands credit they put their hands up and gave me a no fuss full refund.


----------



## cutter II

Conde has been real good to me. if my current printer goes out they will replace it at no charge and print anything I need at no cost and overnight untill the replacement arrives. you can't beat the service. David and his techs seem to go that exta mile. I do feel that the ext warranty is a little pricey but hopefully you get what you pay for.


----------



## Big Al

Yeah but I am in the UK where companies just crap on you from high and dont give a toss and the law wont help. Do you know two years ago I bought a large format printer on line and the company that sold it didnt even have one, took my money and then promptly wound up the company although still trading in a different name, that cst me $5000 in your monet and the police, the board of trade, tading standards no one wanted to know. And do you know what trading standards officer said to me? He said I bet people have been telling you if you had paid by credit card you would have been OK, he then said well thats not true because this was a business to business transaction you wouldnt be covered. Oh and the act of parliement taht allows companies to pull this littel scam was introduced by that idiot Blair's labour party in an effort to save jobs when comapnies are ailing and its called the pheonix companies act. All it means s the company knocks a load of creditors, sacks all its staff and takes them back on at a third less wages.


----------



## cutter II

yeah I hate to do business with folk out of reach or range which is it lol. I want a wide format printer..was looking at a site belonging to a company from Indonesia that list sp540 rolands for $5,600. new. Now that would be scary.


----------



## Big Al

This company was only a 100 miles up the road they also took someone from Scotland with the same scam. They got away with it as far as I can see although I have noticed the guy is no longer chairman of the new company so maybe board of trade have banned him from holding a directership, big deal he still got away with it and they have a rule they wont even tell the complainant, its a joke over here I tell you.


----------



## [email protected]

I am on #3 GX7000. 1 was DOA. 1 died with 2 weeks left on the warranty. 

Other than than, no problems.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Jeff[USER=398 said:


> @sb[/USER]S;995682]I am on #3 GX7000. 1 was DOA. 1 died with 2 weeks left on the warranty.
> 
> Other than than, no problems.


Shocking since it has been reported back in early January that issue was resolved.


----------



## American logoZ

Conde_David said:


> Yes, for the 3300, you use about half the
> cart to charge the printer the first time.


For those of you on printer #2 or #3 or whatever number you're up to ... did you receive replacement ink with your warranty printer(s)?


----------



## cutter II

Yes SG replaced mine.


----------



## Stitch-Up

Mine was out of warranty but Sawgrass replaced it and a new set of inks.

BUT, if I was a prospective purchaser of the GX7000 - there is NO guarantee that it WILL be replaced.


----------



## [email protected]

American logoZ said:


> For those of you on printer #2 or #3 or whatever number you're up to ... did you receive replacement ink with your warranty printer(s)?


I received 2 free cartridges.


----------



## American logoZ

SG is pretty inconsistent with the amount, if any, of replacement ink they send with their "free" replacement printers


----------



## FAT DADDY

bought my ricoh gx 7000 march 2010 was having clogging issue the black woould not clear up so used the flush setting went to print test page it stopped in the middle of printing shut down and now wont even turn on!!!
I think i am going back to using epson and quick connect system.
any thoughts on gx 7000 or which way printer to go with when sublimating couple times a month?
thanks for any input
I WOULD NOT SUGGESTTO ANYONE TO BUY GX 7000 UNLESS THE USE IT DAILY EVEN THEN I HAVE CONCERNS.


----------



## Stitch-Up

This is the 2nd Ricoh GX7000 I've heard of with this same fault in one week! Mine went the same way last year.


----------



## banga

So what would people recommend out of Ricoh GX7000 or GX7700?
My other option is Epson T1100 with bulk ink system.
The best prices I have got put the 7000 a couple hundred dollars ahead of the 7700 and the T1100 is $600 less than the 7700.


----------



## freebird1963

Isn't the 7700 the non usa model or european model ? 
So guess it would depend on your voltage which to go with I would guess.
Or does the 7000 come 120 n 240 ?


----------



## banga

Specs on both are 220-240v


----------



## freebird1963

banga said:


> Specs on both are 220-240v


Thats right. Geesh bad memory cells. 

I do recall talking to a european company, UK I think Mega something. Cant recall now, and he said they had failures on the 7000 but the 7700 was too new but they hadn't had any yet.

Might want to check further into that.

Good Luck


----------



## vadan

I've had the gx7000 2 years, to be fair I don't do that many mugs. Probably 10-20 a month. 

There's been occasions where a month passes without use. 

It's a perfect today as it was the day I bought it.


----------



## mgparrish

vadan said:


> I've had the gx7000 2 years, to be fair I don't do that many mugs. Probably 10-20 a month.
> 
> There's been occasions where a month passes without use.
> 
> It's a perfect today as it was the day I bought it.


Suggest you print at least something, even if no print job customer every few days. If you go through the "dead Ricoh" threads here you will find that nearly all that had "doorstop" dead printers were not using them frequently.


----------



## vadan

I should have mentioned I do switch it on once a week if there's no printing, to let it pass through initialising.

Does that count or should I actually use the print heads?


----------



## mgparrish

vadan said:


> I should have mentioned I do switch it on once a week if there's no printing, to let it pass through initialising.
> 
> Does that count or should I actually use the print heads?


From what the few vendors who admit there have been some problems report they suggest to always keep the printer on and then run a nozzle check once in a while or use a utility program that will automatically print something on a scheduled basis, but for that you have to keep your computer on.


----------



## vadan

Cheers mike, I've start running nozzle checks every few weeks. 

On a side note. I've looked in to it but is there any better way of calculating cost per print? I have rough prices but want more accuracy.


----------



## mgparrish

vadan said:


> Cheers mike, I've start running nozzle checks every few weeks.
> 
> On a side note. I've looked in to it but is there any better way of calculating cost per print? I have rough prices but want more accuracy.


Only if you know how many pages that can be printed per cart then you can know your cost ... say for example a 8 x 10 transfer. OEM manufacturers post these specifications for their printers inks. So unless that information is published you can't calculate on your own, 

I have seen at times sublimation dealers post cost per page but not sure I trust those figures. My experience is that they are not realistic. 

When the printer manufacturers OEM inks cost specs are published the industry actually has a standard that they follow, so I find those published figures more credible. 

You can check the posts here, I seem to recall the cost for a 8 x 10 on the GX7000 was around a buck from users of that printer, seems it was about 25% cheaper than Epson, but I'm going off my memory recall.


----------



## vadan

I do remember seeing 35p a sheet, which means roughly 685 pages. It doesn't sound realistic to me. 1.60 @ 150 sheets on a full set of carts seems to be what I get on average. As I mostly do mugs and not daily anyway, the cost per colour per print tends to work anyway. But there's no solid realistic info even by sawgrass.

*by sheet I mean 210x297mm A4 sub paper.


----------



## imdbest

hi friends, 
i am starting a sublimation printing small business, but i am confusing in purchase of printer(A3 size), well i looked epson 1390 printer, anybody can help me for more detail of this printer or any other options....


----------



## Big Al

Just get a 4 colour Epson Office A3, no complications, cheap and works.


----------



## freebird1963

Big Al said:


> Just get a 4 colour Epson Office A3, no complications, cheap and works.


Righ if you can get inks, profiles and doesn't clog. Other than that no complications.


----------



## Big Al

I have had it nearly 2 years and never had a single clog and leave it for weeks sometimes, I have only ever done a head clean twice, oh but there again I dont use crap Sawgrass rubbish products in it.


----------



## freebird1963

I should have put a smiley. 
All printers have their issues and what works for one flawlessly is a nightmare for someone else.


----------



## pisquee

freebird1963 said:


> Righ if you can get inks, profiles and doesn't clog. Other than that no complications.


Getting sublimation inks for any printer is the same process, so I don't see why you think getting them for an Epson A3 office printer would be any different. Getting a custom ICC profile made, again, is the same process for any printer.
As for clogging, get a good quality, professional ink, and make sure you keep the printer in use.


----------



## Big Al

The clue was in the fact I don't run Sawgrass inks. Think what ever you like the inks have destroyed three expensive printers I have owned but since I stopped using the stuff in a simple cheap four colour machine I have had no problems, choose to believe or not its no skin off my nose.


----------



## hiraeth

ricoh sg3110dn it is superb and has given me no problems


----------



## minttobe

Is anyone currently using the Ricoh 7100, and if so how has it performed. I had the GX 7000, but it was run over buy a car. The 7100 can print up 51", which would be great for larger items, such as table cloths.


----------

